# המלצה על בתי גידול לרגדול



## meravken (26/9/12)

המלצה על בתי גידול לרגדול 
שלום לכולם,

אני מחפשת בתי גידול לחתולי רגדול. רצוי באיזור המרכז.
אשמח לשמוע המלצות.

בנוסף, אשמח לשמוע מה דעתכם על חתולי רגדול. האם הם באמת חתולים יותר רגועים ונוחים? האם הם נותנים הרבה אהבה?


----------



## יצורה (26/9/12)

לחברים שלי יש רגדולית, אברר לך איתם 
הרגדולית שלהם אכן מאוד נוחה, אבל משתוללת ומשחקת ככל גור חתולים שהכרתי.
אפשר לשאול למה את מעוניינת דווקא ברגדול?


----------



## Free Willi (26/9/12)

חתול רגדול (רע-גדול)  
יש לי זכר רגדול בן שנתיים,
מהמם ביופיו...
אבל באופי הוא פחות אטרקטיבי, הוא דיי סנוב ולא אוהב שנוגעים בו יותר מידי, לרוב הוא הולך כאשר מתחילים ללטף אותו, 
הוא גם לא אוהב שמחזיקים אותו על הידיים (כמו שהוא אמור לאהוב ולהיות רפוי)

לגבי האופי, הוא מאוד נוח, הוא לעולם לא שורט או נושך אבל הוא כן אוכל לי את כל הכבלים שיש לי בבית ממש כמו כלב, עד היום הוא לועס כבלים ועושה נזקים למרות שהוא כבר לא גור.

במרכז יש באריאל את טובה אטקינס שהיא אחת ממגדלי הגזע, את יכולה למצוא אותה בגוגל.


----------



## meravken (26/9/12)

האם מומלץ דווקא חתולי רגדול? 
אני בעיקרון גדלתי עם כלבים וחתולים זה משהו די זר לי. אני וחבר שלי מגיעים מאוחר הביתה ככה שכלב ירד מהפרק.
אני נורא אוהבת בעלי חיים ובגלל זה חשבתי על חתול שיכול להיות לבד בבית
אני רוצה חתול נוח שלא יהרוס את הבית בזמן שהוא לבד וגם חשוב לי חתול שידע לתת אהבה.
ממה שאני הבנתי רגדול נותן הרבה אהבה והולך אחרי הבעלים שלו לכל מקום ואוהב שמרימים אותו.

ממה שקראתי עכשיו זה לא ממש נכון. מה דעתכם? יש סוגי חתולים אחרים שכדאי לי לשקול?


----------



## elin86 (26/9/12)

חתול רחוב מבית אומנה 
בעל אופי נוח יכול להתאים.. גם אני בן אדם של כלבים אבל יצא לי להיות בית אומנה לחתולים ויש לי כלבה שמסתדרת איתם
כשהבאתי את צ'אי התכוונתי לחפש לה בית ובינתיים שמשתי לה כאומנה.. היא ככ שבתה אותנו באופיה שנשארה
בן זוגי שגדל עם פרסים גם רצה חתול גזעי אבל הוא ככ התאהב בה למרות המראה ולמרות שאיננה גזעית.. האופי הוא הכל במיוחד אצל חתולים שקשה מאוד לחנך וללמד אחרת ממה שהם עושים


----------



## meravken (26/9/12)

באיזה גיל אפשר כבר לדעת מה האופי של החתול? 
הרי שהם גורים הם שובבים. מתי אפשר לדעת באמת מה האופי של החתול?


----------



## פרלוד ופוגה (26/9/12)

אפשר לדעת כבר מהגורות 
הם אומנם שובבים יותר כגורים ונוטים להתמתן עם השנים, אבל כבר מגיל קטנטן אפשר להבחין באופי שלהם. אם תקחי גור שגדל מינקות במשפחת אומנה המטפלים ידעו להגיד לך כבר מגיל חודשיים/שלושה די בדיוק את האופי. יש לי שתי המלצות בשבילך, אחת, אם לא מרתיע אותך בגלל הצבע, זה לאמץ חתול שחור, בדרך כלל יש להם אופי מהמם! עדין ומיוחד מאוד. וההמלצה השניה היא שאם זה אפשרי שתאמצו שני חתולים יחד ולא אחד, כי זה עוזר המון בחינוך שלהם שלא ישרטו וינשכו, הם מלמדים אחד את השני שזה כואב וגם מעסיקים אחד את השני ככה שהם פחות מתעסקים עם חפצים בבית ולא עושים להם נזקים.

בהצלחה!


----------



## סיימון 26 (27/9/12)

לא מסכים, לגבי ידיעת אופי מהגורות 
האופי הגורי השובב מקשה על כך, במיוחד לאנשים ללא ניסיון, ואף לכאלה עם ניסיון. 
יש כמובן לציין כי ניתן לשנות ולעדן אופי כזה או אחר.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

זה נכון! 
אבל ניתן לדעת מהגורות את הדברים החשובים הבאים:

1. אסרטיבי או ביישן/פחדן
2. אוהב להיות בידיים או בחייק או לא אוהב.

אבל בהחלט צריך לדעת איך "לגשת לחתולים" ועל מה להסתכל כדי לבחון את האופי נכונה. ניסיון חשוב מאד.

דברים רבים משתנים באופי החתול בייחוד עם ההתבגרות המינית - לכן אני ממליץ מאד גם בהקשר הזה על עיקור וסירוס מוקדם.

אלון אליה


----------



## dimitrygo (28/9/12)

יש גורים שלא אוהבים כשמרימים אותם ולא אוהבים 
להיות על הידיים. אבל כשהם מתבגרים הם משתנים לגמרי וכן אוהבים את זה. יש חתולים שכשהיו גורים אהבו להיות על הידיים אבל כשהתבגרו הפסיקו לאהוב את זה. יש גרים וחתולים בוגרים שלא אוהבים שלוקחים אותם לידיים אבל כן באים בעצמם ומתכרבלים על הידיים. ואפילו חתולים בוגרים משנים את האופי שלהם במהלך חייהם. כך שלא ניראה לי שאפשר להסיק הרבה מסקנות מהתנהגות של גור.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

בהקשר הזה אנחנו כנראה נישאר חלוקים 
לפחות במה שקשור בחתולים שלי ובליינים שלי (שזה הניסיון שלי) קווי אישיות מרכזיים מתגבשים כבר בגיל הגורות.

בוודאי שהאופי משתנה במהלך חיי החתול  - אבל מניסיוני, במה שקשור לתכונות אהבת מגע וכו' האופי בעיקר מקצין. אם חתול לא אוהב מגע האופי שלו מקצין בכיוון הזה.

חתולים נהיים פחות ביישנים כאשר הם בחשיפה גבוהה לגירויים חיצוניים בגיל צעיר - אבל קווי אישיות מרכזיים די נסגרים עד גיל 12 שבועות, ובהחלט אפשר לדעת איזה כיוון של אופי יהיה לחתול למרות השינויים שנובעים מהתבגרות.

אלון אליה


----------



## GeJuFan (27/9/12)

מי שטוען שהוא יכול 
לזהות אופי של חתול גיל צעיר משקר, או שחושב שהוא יודע כשהוא לא יודע כלום.
אפילו אני עם 12 שנים מאחורי בגידול גורים לא אקח בחיים אחריות על אופי של גור, ואומר שהוא יהיה אופי מסוים כשיגדל.
אופי ב-100% (וכן זה בערבון מוגבל) ניתן לדעת רק אולי בגיל שנה וחצי, אבל זה יותר קל לזהות בגיל שלושה שנים בערך, כשהחתול מאבד את השובבות הגורית והצעירה שלו. זה הגיל שהם פשוט נרגעים.
מי שרוצה חתול רגוע ושנותן אהבה רצוי לאמץ חתול בוגר בן שלושה שנים לפחות, ככה האופי של החתול כבר בנוי בו ויותר קל לדעת מה מקבלים.


----------



## elin86 (27/9/12)

אפשר לראות מי יותר שובב וסקרן. מי יותר 
אוהב להתכרבל ופינוקים.. עם החתולה שלנו לא טעינו..


----------



## GeJuFan (27/9/12)

מה שאני מנסה לומר זה 
שדברים משתנים. לא תמיד אפשר לקבוע, וגור שובב יכול להפוך להיות לחתול הכי מפונק בעולם (יש לי אחד או שניים כאלו לראייה) וגורים פחדניים יכולים להפוך להיות חברותיים למי שהם בוטחים בו, וגם להפך, גורים חברותיים יכולים להפוך להיות בוגרים אנטיפטים.

אי דרך חד משמעית לקבוע. מי שמחפש אופי ודרך התנהגות מסויימת רצוי שייקח או גור מבוגר יחסית (שגם זה לא תמיד אינדיקציה) או חתול בוגר עם אופי מבוסס.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

שניכם צודקים! 
כמו שכבר כתבתי בחלק מהתגובות יש דברים שאפשר לדעת ויש דברים שישתנו.

ביישנות לעומת אסרטיביות - ניתן ללדעת מגיל שלושה חודשים
אהבת מגע או אי אהבת מגע - ניתן לדעת גם

אגרסיה - קשה יותר לדעת, מתפתחת לעיתים בגילאים מאוחרים יותר וקשורה במיניות
אקטיביות ומשחקיות אכן דועכת עם הגיל, ובאמת קשה לצפיה יותר.

אלון אליה


----------



## פרלוד ופוגה (27/9/12)

אצלנו ראינו כבר מגיל חודש-חודשיים 
את האופי של החתולים שלנו. זה נכון שהם יותר שובבים כגורים, אבל שובבות ומרץ הם לא הפרמטרים היחידים של האופי. בהחלט אפשר לראות כבר מגיל קטן האם הם אוהבים להתקרב לאנשים, האם הם מתלטפים, האם הם נותנים לגעת בכל הגוף או לא, האם הם עצמאיים בשטח או דבק, האם הם נותנים לגזור להם ציפורניים, האם הם פחדנים או אמיצים, האם הם מדברים או שקטים, האם הם מסתדרים עם עוד חיות או ילדים (אם יש בבית האומנה)... ועוד מלא דברים. יחד עם כל אלו גם לוקחים בחשבון שהחתול ירגע עם השנים ושחלק מההתנהגות תלויה גם בסביבה שלו, כמו אם הוא גדל עם עוד חתולים או לא. זה נכון שאף פעם אי אפשר לדעת במאה אחוז, וגם חתול בן 3 יכול להשתנות, אבל בגדול עד כמה שניתן לדעת אני מאמינה שאפשר לראות מאוד מוקדם.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

אחריות לא... 
אבל עם 14 שנים ניסיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אני חושב שבשלושה חודשים בהחלט יש קווים ברורים באישיות שאני יכול להצביע עליהם.

אלון אליה


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

בגיל שלושה חודשים 
בדרך כלל יש קווים ברורים יחסית לאופי החתול. אם כי הוא עדיין משתנה עם ההתבגרות ובוודאי עם ההתבגרות המינית.

אלון אליה


----------



## ofczen (26/9/12)

כן... 
חתולים מעורבים יש בכל הצבעים, הגדלים ומכל קצוות קשת האופי.
הם סובלים פחות ממחלות גנטיות שונות הנפוצות בגזעים "טהורים" והרבה פעמים גם יותר אינטליגנטיים מאותה סיבה.
בגלל שיש מבחר כל כך גדול, הסיכוי שלך למצוא את חתול חלומותייך גדול יותר.
גשי לעמותה הקרובה למקום מגוריך ותקדישי שעה לאינטראקציה עם החתולים המשוועים לבית חם. מהר מאוד את תגלי שבעצם החתול הוא זה שמאמץ אותך ולא להפך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם תעשי מצווה וגם תזכי במתנה ענקית...


----------



## Free Willi (26/9/12)

המשך 
המידע שקיבלת על רגדולים אכן נכון, בחלקו,

הוא הולך אחרינו בבית ובד"כ נמצא איתנו באותו החדר אבל לידינו ולא עלינו, הוא בד"כ יבחר לשבת על הספה השניה של הסלון ולא על זו שאנחנו יושבים עליה. 
ידיים הוא ממש לא אוהב כמו שכבר כתבתי, אני יודע לומר לך שחתולה נוספת כזו של מישהי שאני מכיר גם נחשבת לחתולה סנובית.

כמו שכתבו לך פה,האינפורמציה מאוד נכונה, כבר כשהם גורים את יכולה לראות אילו יותר מתמסרים כשהם בידיים ואילו לא, אני יכול לומר לך ששלנו כבר כשהיה גור היה מאוד שובב ולא רצה להיות על הידיים.
וזה נכון כמובן לכל הגזעים ולא רק לאחד.

אני מצטרף להמלצה של לקחת שני חתולים במידת האפשר, זה הרבה יותר נחמד גם להם וגם לכם


----------



## GeJuFan (27/9/12)

שוב לא נכון! 
אם ניקח את החתולים האישיים שלי כדוגמא יש לי שני חתולים בבית שהגיעו אליי כגורי אומנה והיו גורים פחדניים, הם עד היום חתולים פחדנים אם כי בעיקר לזרים. אליי, אחרי שהתרגלו ולמדו לבטוח בי, הם חברותיים ומפונקים עד אין קץ. אבל אם יגיע אדם זר הביתה הם יברחו להתחבא וייקח להם קצת זמן עד שהם יחליטו אם לצאת או לא.


----------



## פרלוד ופוגה (27/9/12)

אבל אם היית לוקחת אותם מאומנה 
המגדלים יכלו לומר לך שהם פחדנים לזרים אבל חברותיים למגדל, כמו שאת עכשיו יכולה לומר את זה עליהם... דווקא מהבחינה הזאת נראה שהאופי שלהם לא השתנה, אלא שאת גילית בו אלמנט שלא ידעת עליו מלכתחילה. בגלל זה אני אומרת שמי שמגדל את הגור מקרוב במשך כמה חודשים יכול לתת אינדיקציה על האופי שלו.


----------



## elinoket (28/9/12)

זה בגלל שהם התרגלו אליך 
כפי שאת מציינת בעצמך: הם חוששים מאנשים חדשים.


----------



## יצורה (27/9/12)

אם מה שחשוב לך זה האופי 
הייתי ממליצה לאמץ חתול בוגר, כזה שנמצא בבית אומן או שבעליו רוצים למסור אותו ויוכלו לספר לך על אופיו. גם חתולים מעורבים יודעים לתת המון אהבה וישנם כאלה בעלי אופי נוח יותר ופחות.
אני אישית ממליצה לך לעקוב אחרי מודעות אימוץ כאן בפורום, למצוא חתול שהתיאור שלו נשמע לך מתאים וללכת לראות אותו.
אם בכל זאת תחליטי על חתול גזעי, אנא קני אחד כזה רק עם תעודות, ממגדל אחראי, ולא מחנות חיות. המליצו לך פה על טובה אטקינס ומסתבר שממנה גם נקנתה החתולה של חברים שלי.

חשוב לי רק לחדד דבר אחד - בניגוד לכלב, חתול לא הורס את הבית כשהוא לבד. לחתולים אין חרדת נטישה שבגללה הם מכרסמים את כל הבית, אבל עם חתול - כל חתול - גם צריך להיות מוכנים לנזקים (שריטות על הספה, טיולים על המדפים שמסתיימים בנפילה של חפצים וכו').

בהצלחה!


----------



## פיטר פול ומרי (27/9/12)

גזע מדהים עם יחסי ציבור מופרזים 
נכתב מנסיון עם 3 ראגדולים+כמה אורחים מהגזע.
בניגוד ליחצנות של הגזע והפרשנות העברית למושג "סמרטוט", במציאות מדובר בחתול שאמור 
להיות רפוי כאשר מחזיקים אותו בידיים.  התכונה הנ"ל לא מופיעה בכל החתולים, והם לא יותר 
מתפנקים או מתמסרים מחתולים אחרים.
יתכן שהם היו במקור בעלי אופי כזה אך עיקר הטיפוח היום הוא לצורכי תערוכות והאופי קצת התקלקל.

שמועה נוספת על הגזע היא שהם לא משירים כמעט פרווה ודורשים מעט טיפוח. במציאות הם נראים
מליון דולר גם ללא הברשה יומית, אבל הבית נהייה לבן  ומלא הקאות של כדורי שיער.

התנהגות "כלבית", עד היום לא נתקלתי בתופעה הנ"ל.

חרדת נטישה, את אחד החתולים שלי הייתי שומעת צורח עד כמאה מטר מהבית.

אז מה כן?
חתולים יפים בטרוף (טעם אישי), פרוות החורף נעימה עד שאי-אפשר להוריד מהם את הידיים, נוחים
מאוד לטיפול (סרוק, מתן כדור או קיצוץ ציפורניים), מצטלמים נפלא.

המגדל הגדול והמקצועי ביותר של הגזע הוא מיקי דיאמנט מגבעתיים (בית גידול "גבעתול"). 
ישנם מס' בתי גידול נוספים ושווה לבדוק.
אם קונים, 
לבדוק טוב (עד כמה שאפשר) את האופי של החתול.
להקפיד על בית גידול מסודר. לבדוק תעודות, חיסונים, תילוע,  בדיקה וט', הפרדת הגור מהשגר
לא לפני גיל 3 חודשים.
לגבי התעודות-את התעודות של הגורים מקבלים רק בגיל מס' חודשים. לכן חשוב לבדוק שלהורים יש והחלו בתהליך תקין של הוצאת תעודות לגורים.

נקודה חשובה נוספת היא נושא המחיר. מדובר בחתולים יקרים. הרבה פעמים זה גורם לקונה לרצות לזווג את החתול עבור "החזר הוצאות".
השאירו את ההרבייה למי שמתמחה בתחום. החיים בבית עם חתול מיוחם הם סיוט.

מה עדיף? עניין של בחירה, אני אוהבת את הפ"ז שלי לא פחות.

בהצלחה


----------



## עדי25182 (27/9/12)

איך את מגדירה התנהגות כלבית? 
אצלי אחד החתולים ( פרסי מהמם!! ) ממש מתנהג  כמו כלב 
מגיע כשקוראים לו בשם - בכל פעם אלא אם כן ישן שנת ישרים 
מלקק לי את הידים כשאני מסרקת אותו
ישן צמוד אלי 
לא נושך ולא שורט בכלל 
אוהב אמבטיה במידה מסוימת - זאת אומרת שאפשר לקלח אותו - לא שורט ולא בורח בהסטריה אבל כן מוחה ביללות 
מאוד אוהב אורחים ומתחנף לכולם 

אבל הוא מתנהג גם כמו חתול - קופץ על השיש ( רק דרך כסא שעומד ליד ורק בשביל להגיע שם לחלון  )
מגרד לפעמים את הספות ( וגם את המתקן גירוד )
מגרגר מלא 

יש לי עוד שני חתולים - אחד נוסף בירמן
מתנהג בהחלט כמו חתול ודי סנוב 
לא אכפת לו אם מרימים אותו  , אין לו בעיה עם גזירת ציפורנים ומקחלחת 
חוץ מזה אוהב להיות לידינו אבל רק איפה שהוא החליט שהוא רוצה - לפעמים קרוב ולפעמים בקצה השני של החדר ... 
הוא היחיד שלמד לא לקפוץ על השיש 

ועוד חתול נוסף - חתול פ"ז ( ( שאמנם נולד בבית אבל בהחלט פ"ז מהמהם עם מלא שיער )
הוא תמיד ישן אלי צמוד 
בא כשקוראים לו רק כשיש לי אוכל ביד 
אוהב לקבל ליטופים 
מגרגר מלא 
לא נושך אף פעם ולא שורט


----------



## Yukita (27/9/12)

התנהגות "כלבית" 
היא עניין יחסי. לא כל הכלבים מתנהגים אותו דבר - יש גם כלבים אנטיפטים, וגם גזעים שידועים כלא-נוטים-לקבל-הוראות (כנענים, למשל), כלבים שלא יביאו לך חזרה כדור או שום חפץ בחיים, ועוד כהנה והנה. 

כפי שאני רואה זאת, לאנשים יש טעות חמורה בחלוקת האופי הנוקשה בין כלבים וחתולים. המציאות מראה שזה לא עובד ככה - חתולים הם נאמנים, אוהבים וכו' לא פחות מכלבים, הם פשוט בגודל אחר, עם צורת תנועה ודפוסי אכילה אחרים שגורמים גם לדפוסי התנהגות קצת אחרים. כל עוד לא מדובר בחיה שהובאה לצורך עבודה (נחייה לעיוור, שמע לחירש וכד') אין טעם להגרר יותר מדי לחלוקות בין "אופי כלבי" ו"אופי חתולי" אלא לבחון כל פרט לגופו. 

לדוגמא, יש לי כלבה נפלאה, לימדתי אותה הרבה דברים, אבל להביא - פשוט אין לה את היצר הזה. לעומתה, החתולה העיוורת שלי (100% פ"ז טהור) תביא חזרה כדור גם אחרי הפעם העשירית שאזרוק לה אותו.


----------



## עדי25182 (27/9/12)

צודקת


----------



## מ ו פ ת ע ת (27/9/12)




----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

היות שהפרסי המהמם שלך הוא מבית הגידול שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מקווה שזה בסדר עדי שאני חושף את זה שהפרסי שלך הוא מבית הגידול שלנו....

למרות שכמגדל פרסיים 14 שנה - קשה מאד לומר שאני אובייקטיבי - בעיני גם לרגדולים יש אופי נהדר - אבל הוא לא טוב יותר משל פרסיים מליינים טובים.

אין להתווכח אבל שלרגדול יש מראה מאד ייחודי - כמו שלפרסיים יש מראה ייחודי (אחר כמובן)

השאלה מה רוצים פשוט!

אם אופי החתול הוא מה שחשוב - אני מציע לבדוק טוב טוב את אופי הגור האינדיווידואלי לפני שקונים. בגיל שלושה חודשים - שהוא הגיל הנכון למסירת חתול לבית חדש - כבר בהחלט ניתן לדעת יסודות אופי ומי אוהב ידיים ומי לא, ומי יותר פחדן.

אגרסיה היא דבר אחר ומופיעה רק בגיל ההתבגרות המינית בדרך כלל - ולכן כדאי להקדים לסרס מבעוד מועד. 

אלון אליה


----------



## עדי25182 (30/9/12)

בטח שבסדר


----------



## Waltzing Mathilda (27/9/12)

אז לסיכום כל מה שאמרו 
קחי בחשבון שקשה לצפות ב-100% אופי של חתול לפי הגזע. בסופו של יום, חתול הוא חתול, והוא יתנהג איך שבא לו בין אם הוא רגדול או פחתול מהשכונה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בלי קשר, קל יותר להסיק מסקנות כשהחתול כבר בוגר מאשר גור, ולכן גם לי נראה שהדרך הכי טובה במידה וחשוב לך אופי מסוים, היא לאמץ חתול בוגר.
(וכמובן מצטרפת למקהלה- יש חתולים מדהימים ביופיים ובאופיים בעמותות ובאומנות. תוכלי למצוא שם את חתול חלומותייך. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dancer15 (27/9/12)

לי יש רגדול גזעי בן שנתיים 
מבית הגידול של טובה אטקינס.
שלא כמו הגזע שלו - הוא שונא שמרימים אותו ולא נותן לגזור לו ציפורניים או לגעת בכפות הרגליים שלו.
למשל, חתול הרחוב שלי שאומץ מ- SOS הרבה יותר מרשה שיגזרו לו ציפרניים ואני יכולה לבדוק לו את השיניים ואת האוזניים בלי בעייה.
הרגדול, מאוד עדין, הולך אחרי בבית כמו כלבלב ומאוד קשור אלי. הוא כל הזמן דורש תשומת לב, מבקש ליטופים  ומאוד אוהב שמגרדים לו בבטן. אני עוד לא ראיתי את זה אצל חתולים. הוא פשוט מתגלגל על הגב ומחכה שילטפו אותו בבטן. 
הפרווה ארוכה ורכה ודורשת סירוק פעם בשבוע. אבל בעונת המעבר (כמו עכשיו) הבית מלא בפרווה וצריך לקחת את זה בחשבון.
שני החתולים שלי מאוד רגועים, לא נושכים, לא שורטים ולא גורמים נזק לרהיטים. רק, שוב, בניגוד להגדרת הגזע כידידותי במיוחד, הרגדול שלי פחדן וחששן ובורח מתחת למיטה כשמישהו נכנס הבייתה. דווקא חתול הרחוב שלי קצת פחות פחדן ומתקרב לאנשים שהוא מכיר - כמו החברות של הבת שלי.


----------



## odelial (27/9/12)

יו, כמה שהוא יפה, אי אפשר להפסיק להסתכל עליו 
עוד תמונות בבקשה, פשוט תענוג


----------



## Dancer15 (27/9/12)

טוב, אם בקשת אז עוד תמונה הפעם של סקאי 
הרגדול עם דמקה.


----------



## odelial (28/9/12)

מקסימים, שניהם, כיף לך


----------



## GeJuFan (28/9/12)

טוב.. תקשיבי הגברת דמקה 
מדהימה!!! אפשר בבקשה תמונה מלאה של הפנים, הדוגמא שיש לה, ממש כמו של מסכת באטמן היא מדהימה (סורי אני ממעריצי באטמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dancer15 (28/9/12)

טוב קודם כל דמקה זה זכר. אמנם מסורס אבל זכר 
מקווה שהתמונה הזו יותר מוצלחת. התמונה קצת ישנה.
אגב, כשאימצנו אותו רציתי לקרוא לו זורו בגלל המסיכה השחורה על הפנים.


----------



## Dancer15 (28/9/12)

לא הצליח אז מנסה שוב להוסיף תמונה


----------



## Dancer15 (27/9/12)

והנה שוב ברגע נדיר שהבת שלי הרימה אותו 
והוא נשאר על הידיים שלה בדיוק מספיק זמן כדי לצלם אותו לפני שקפץ לרצפה.


----------



## odelial (28/9/12)

פשוט יפה תואר


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

אני ממליץ על שני בתי גידול לרגדולים 
הראשון של מיקי דיאמנט - בית הגידול גיבעתול בגבעתיים! 
הרגדולים של מיקי הם שם דבר! באיכות הגבוהה בhu,r!

זה אתר בית הגידול: http://www.givhatol.net/contact.html
וזה הטלפון: 050-251-1468

ובית הגידול השני הוא Pawsnwhiskers של טובה אטקינס. מגדלת טובה מאד לרגדולים.
זה אתר בית הגידול: http://www.pawsnwhiskers.net/my-kittens
וזה הטלפון: 054-6707222

אלה המגדלים הרציניים והמוכרים בגזע.

לדעתי זה גזע יפיפה ונהדר - מההיכרות איתם לא התרשמתי שהאופי שלהם יותר נוח משל הפרסיים (המגודלים נכון כמובן) - אחרי הכל מקורו של הגזע הוא בעצם בחתולה פרסית והאגדה שנוצרה סביבה

אלון אליה


----------



## Waltzing Mathilda (28/9/12)

על הדרך 
הערך בויקיפדיה נראה קצת מוזר. אני מבינה שיש קשר משפחתי בין רגדול, פרסי ואנגורה. האם אתה יודע להסביר מהו?
קראתי גם שהרגדול הוא אנטי-אלרגי- זה נכון? זה היה יכול לפתור לי כ"כ הרבה בעיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




והם אכן יפים בצורה לא רגילה.

ועוד משהו: איזה חלקי גזעים אתה חושב שהשתרבבו לחתולון שבתמונה? 
(הוא כולו לבן, התאורה מטעה פה קצת)


----------



## Waltzing Mathilda (28/9/12)

תמונה?


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

כמה תשובות 
לגבי הקשר המשפחתי בין רגדול, פרסי ואנגורה. יש קשר בין רגדול לפרסי, בנוגע לאנגורה קשה לדעת... שכן כנראה מספר גזעים היו מעורבים בתהליך. וזה גם מאד תלוי במה מישהו מגדיר "אנגורה". יש נטייה לקרוא לכל חתול ארוך שיער שאינו פרסי אנגורה.

גזע הרגדול פותח למעשה על ידי מגדלת בשם אן בייקר בשנות השישים של המאה הקודמת מחתולה ארוכת שיער (לא גזעית) לבנה יחידה בשם ג'וזפין שלפי הסיפור עברה תאונה שבעקבותיה הייתה לה  את תכונת ה"רפיון" כביכול שגורמת לחתול להפוך להיות כבובת סמרטוט בידיים - ומכך שמו של הגזע. היא כביכול הורישה את התכונה הזאת לגורים שלה (מחתול פרסי כנראה) ובכך למעשה נוצר הגזע. הגורים של החתולה הזו הורבעו הלאה עם חתולים פרסיים של אן - שהייתה בזמנה מגדלת של פרסיים (במראה הישן כמובן עם אף ארוך).

הערוב של המראה עם של אותה חתולה עם חתולים פרסיים מהסוג הישן יוצר למעשה את המראה של הרגדול כמו שהוא היום. אני חושב שמגדלים אהבו מאד את המראה הייחודי והטיפוס של הגזע הזה וחידדו אותו - יותר מאשר דווקא את תכונת הרפיון שעל שמה נקרא הגזע.

היות שהגזע היום הוא בדוגמת קולורפוינט האופיינית לבירמנים וסיאמיים, סביר מאד להניח שבפיתוח הגזע היו גם חתולים אחרים מלבד ג'וזפין והפרסיים. יש שמשערים שבירמנים ו/או סיאמיים היו גם הם מעורבים בתהליך. אם ניקח את האגדות וננסה לתרגם אותן למציאות - בפועל הרגדול נוצר מעירוב גזעים לצורך יצירת מראה ייחודי - וביניהם גם הגזע הפרסי.

בנוגע לתכונת הרפיון המיוחדת, במידה והתכונה אכן התקיימה בגזע, אני לא נתקלתי בה באופן אישי. אני ראיתי רגדולים בתערוכות והם מדהימים בעיני... חתולים גדולים מאד ומרשימים, בעלי עיניים כחולות חודרות ודוגמת ביקולור מדהימה. אבל בתכונת "רפיון" חריגה כשהם בידיים לא נתקלתי - פרסי מתפנק שאוהב ליטופים בבטן הוא "רפוי" לא פחות מכל רגדול מתפנק.

לא, לצערנו הרגדולים אינם גזע היפו-אלרגני. ולכן לא סביר שהם יפתרו בעיה מיוחדת. גזעים שנחשבים כהיפו אלרגני הם הספינקס חסר השיער - שלמרות שעדיין מפיק את החלבון ברוק החתול שגורם לרוב לאלרגיה פשוט אין לו את השיער המתעופף שנושא אותו. עדיין מגע עם החתול עשוי בהחלט לעורר תגובה אצל מי שרגיש מאד.

הגזע השני הוא הוא הגזע הסיבירי, שכביכול אינו מייצר את החלבון ברוק החתול באותו אופן - ולכן אינו גורם לאלרגיה, למרות שהוא גזע ארוך שיער. לצערי איני יודע אם עדיין מגדלים את הגזע הזה בצורה מסודרת בארץ. ועדיין - חשוב לבדוק שני דברים. הראשון שאכן מדובר בסיבירי טהור גזע בעל אילן יוחסין - ושנית את התגובה הספציפית לחתול ספציפי. לעיתים התגובה אינה לרוק החתול אלא לשערה, ואז זה לא פותר את הבעיה. כמו כן תמיד ייתכן שחתול כזה או אחר בכל זאת מייצר את החלבון הלא רצוי.

לגבי החתול בתמונה קשה מאד לדעת מאיזה גזעים הוא מעורב. הוא נראה כמו ארוך שיער משושלת מעורבת כלשהי, לאו דווקא עם אבות גזעיים. במראה החיצוני הוא מזכיר מאד את האנגורה  - דבר שאינו מפתיע במיוחד, כי האנגורה הוא בעצם גזע טבעי של ארוכי שיער שגדלו באיזור תורכיה.

אנגורה אמיתיים בעלי אילן יוחסין לא גודלו לפחות ב 10 שנים האחרונות באופן מסודר בארץ ממה שידוע לי (אני מגדל ומציג 14 שנה ומעולם לא ראיתי אנגורה אמיתי בתערוכה) ולכן אני מניח שלא מעורבים בחתול המדהים הזה אנגורות שגודלו באופן מסודר. ועדיין - חתול מדהים עם מראה מדהים! אולי היה איזה פרסי לבן מהסוג הישן שהתגלגלו לו הגנים אליו... קשה לדעת.

אני באופן אישי מאד אוהב כשחתולים ממש מיוחדים כאלה מוצגים בתערוכות בקטגוריית חתולי הבית. כי בעיני הם מראים כמה יופי נוסף ואחר חתולים מעורבים בעצם מציעים לעולם החתולי. חתול כזה גם בהחלט יכול לנסוך השראה במישהו להביא ארצה גזע מיוחד כגון האנגורה! שמעולם לא גודל כאן באופן נאות ומסודר.

אלון אליה


----------



## evike (28/9/12)

קראתי בעיון את התגובה האחרונה שלך, מה שמעורר 
אצלי שאלות בנוגע לחתולה שלי.

את מיה בת השנתיים וחצי לקחנו לפני כשנה ורבע ממשפחה שהבת הקטנה שלהם אלרגית.
הוא פירסם אותה ביד 2 כחתולה בריטית, ובפנקס החיסונים שלה הווטרינרית שלהם כתבה תערובת של בריטית ופרסית.
והאמת, מידי פעם בהבעות השונות שלה, היא נראית לפעמים כבריטית ולפעמים כפרסית. 
אבל לרוב, היא נראית יחודית ומעורבת, היא נראית פשוט היא...

כשקראתי היום את הפוסטים על חתולי הרגדול, פתאום היא נראית לי רגדולית, כמובן לא גזעית, אבל בהחלט קשורה לגזע.

בהמשך הודעתך, מתאים לי הנכתב, שהרגדול הוא תערובת עם חתול פרסי.

התקשרתי היום לבעלים הקודם, כדי לדעת את המוצא המדויק של מיה, סתם מתוך סקרנות.
הוא אמר שהוא לא מבין בזה כלום, שקנה אותה בחנות, ושאמרו לו שהיא בריטית/פרסית. כך, שלא התקדמתי הרבה.

כאמור היא בת שנתיים וחצי, לא גדולה, שוקלת + - 4 ק"ג.
הפרווה שלה לא ארוכה, אבל גם לא קצרה כמו של הרבה חתולים, והיא סמיכה מאד, כי יש לה מה שנקרא פרווה כפולה. (חיצונית ופנימית)

היא אוהבת להיות בקירבתנו, אבל לא ממש צמוד ולא על הידיים. מקסימום, לדקה שתיים.
היא אובהת מאד את הליטופים בבטן, ומסתובבת על הגב כדי לקבל אותם.
ישנה בתנוחות מצחיקות מאד.

היא יכולה לישון שעות, ואז אפשר לעשות לה מה שרוצים, והיא לא מגיבה. ואגב, לא פעם היא ישנה עם עיניים פתוחות כמעט לחלוטין.

אבל כשהיא ערה, היא משתוללת, רצה ממקום למקום, עולה על ספות ורהיטים בקפיצה, וממש מזמינה אותה לשף איתה פעולה, לשחק איתה.
היא לא תוקפנית, לא נושכת ולא שורטת, אבל לעיתים רחוקות, תוך כדי משחק היא יכולה לתפוס את הרגליים שלנו עם ציפורניים פתוחות, אבל גם אז היא לא נועצת אותן בחוזקה. כך גם עם נשיכות. 

היא נוהגת ללכת אחרינו בבית כמו כלב, ולא פעם תוך כדי כך היא תופסת את הרגל שלנו, ולפעמים, עם ציפורניים, אבל לא ממש מכאיבה. 

היא מחדדת ציפורניים רק על מיתקן הגירוד.

היא לא פוחדת מזרים, אבל לפעמים, ורק היא יודעת את הסיבות, היא נסוגה, מתחבאה ויוצאת אח"כ.

המקום האהוב עליה הוא להציץ על הציפורים בפרט, ועל הנעשה בחוץ בכלל, דרך שלבי התריסים.
היא גם יודעת כל פעם לפתוח אותם לזווית ישרה, גם כשאנחנו מחזירים אותם לשיפוע.

היא חכמה ביותר, ויודעת מה זה לא, אבל לפעמים היא אורבת מהצד, מחכה להזדמנות, וכשלא שמים לב, היא עושה את מה שאסור לה.

ויש לה עוד תכונה מוזרה, היא כמעט ולא מייללת. בהתחלה, היא לא הוציאה כל הגה (ידענו שהיא לא אילמת, כי היא בכתה בדרך שלקחנו אותה מביתה).
היום פה ושם היא מיילת מעט, והקול שלה הוא כזה ציפציפי ודק, שאנחנו לפעמים מכנים אותה "ציפציף".

אני מאמינה, שכתבתי כל מה שאפשר על מיה.

אני מעלה 2 תמונות שלה (אם תרצה אעלה עוד), האם תוכל להשכיל אותנו מאילו גזע/גזעים היא נוצרה?
ושוב, סתם מסקרנות.
בשבילנו היא הדבר המתוק, המקסים והמיוחד שיש.

תודה מראש.


----------



## evike (28/9/12)

והנה מיה מאחלת שנה טובה


----------



## evike (28/9/12)

החלטתי להוסיף גם תמונה של מיה כשהיא ישנה 
תנוחה מוזרה ועיניים פקוחות.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

עוד חתולה יפיפיה! איזה מתוק היא ישנה! 
היא ללא ספק מהממת מאד!

קודם כל, היות שאין לה תעודות - כלומר אין לה אילן יוחסין - אי אפשר לדעת מה יש מאחוריה. זה יכול להיות כל דבר.

אבל האמת - התמונה שטחית היא אכן די דומה לבריטית בצבע קולורפוינט - אם אינני טועה זה אפילו צבע מותר בבריטים.

היא לא נראית קשורה במיוחד לפרסיים - יש לה שיער קצר, ומבנה פנים עגול עם אף רגיל שמזכיר חתולים בריטיים ולא פרסיים. היא גם לא דומה לרגדולים, לא במבנה הגוף ולא בצבע. רגדולים הם קולורפוינט ביקולורים ויש להם מבנה ראש אחר. 

בקיצור - לא ניתן לומר מה היא - אבל היא דומה מעט לבריטית.

אגב בריטים - גם לגזע הבריטי יש נגיעה כלשהי לגזע הפרסי. בתחילת ימיהם של החתולים הפרסיים הם היו חתולים ארוכי שיער עם בנה יותר מחודד שדומה לחתולי האנגורה. החתולים הבריטיים קצרי השיער היו בעלי המבנה המעוגל.

הגזע הפרסי ה"עגול" בצורה המודרנית יותר שלו התחיל את ה"התעגלות" שלו מהכלאות עם החתולים הבריטיים. מאז הגזעים התנתקו ומנותקים זה מז כבר עשורים רבים, אבל ישנם מדי פעם חתולים בריטיים ארוכי שיער! שנראים מאד מאד דומה ל"פרסי הקלאסי" של פעם.

בריטים ארוכי שיער מוכרים ומותרים לתצוגה גם ב TICA וגם ב WCF.

אלון אליה


----------



## evike (28/9/12)

תודה אלון.טוב, אז חזרתי להתחלה 
לקחתי אותה כבריטית, וכנראה שיש בה הרבה מהגזע.
האמת, כשראיתי אותה ביד2, עדיין בכלל לא שמעתי על הגזע הזה, היא פשוט מצאה חן בעיני. אבל עדיין התלבטנו לגביה.
מי שהחליט בשבילנו, היה הווטרינר הנהדר שלנו, שממש "אנס" אותנו לקחת אותה. 
אמר שנהנה ממנה, ואכן הוא צדק.

ושורה תחתונה - ממש לא אכפת לי מה היא ומאיזה גזע היא.
שאלתי רק בשביל הסקרנות.
בשבילי כולם יפים ומקסימים. 
בכלל, אני אוהבת את כל החיות, לא רק חתולים. (אבל הכי , חתולים) יש לי אפילו צילום עם נחש, שאני מנשקת אותו. כמובן, לא ארסי...

שבת שלום.


----------



## עונה חדשה (28/9/12)

וואווו 
כל מה שכתבת, כאילו שאני כתבתי על החתול שהיה לי. מילה במילה.

שלי היה אנגורה תורכי,,,,מדהים ביופיו ואופיו.

לצערי, מת לפני שנה מסיבה לא ברורה, לאחר 6 שנים שהיה חלק מאיתנו.

לא בטוחה שאמצא עוד חתול עם אופי כזה, מחפשת, אבל ממש סקפטית בעניין.


זה שלג ז"ל


----------



## עונה חדשה (28/9/12)

ועוד תמונה שלו


----------



## עונה חדשה (28/9/12)

אופססס, מה קרה לתמונה


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

חתול מהמם!!! 
יהי זכרו ברוך

אלון אליה


----------



## עונה חדשה (29/9/12)

תודה


----------



## evike (29/9/12)

יפהפה ומתוק ואצילי 
מה זאת אומרת "מת מסיבה לא ברורה"? במיוחד שהיה ממש צעיר.
היה חולה? נפגע ממשהו? טופל?

כמובן ששכחתי להוסיף כמה דברים על מיה, אולי הם מאימים גם לחתול שלך?...

כל פעם ששמים בעיקר יד אבל גם אברים אחרים כשניגשים אליה, היא מתחילה ללקק במרץ. ממש רוחצת אותנו...
ויש לה קטע, אולי חרדת נטישה, היא יודעת שכשאנחנו יוצאים מהבית, לא עושים זאת עד שלא רואים אותה. (שהרי היא יכולה בלי שנשים לב, להכנס לארון שהיה לרגע פתוח, או לאיזה חדר שסוגרים שם את הדלת כשאנחנו לא בבית)
אז הגברת מחכה לרגע האחרון כשאנחנו ליד הדלת, ומתחבאה.
היא יודעת שכמה שנמהר, לא נצא עד שלא נראה אותה, אז היא מושכת את הזמן ומעכבת אותנו...

מנסיון, לכל חתול יש את האופי שלו, את היחודיות שלו.
אני בטוחה שתמצאו חתול/ה שתאהבו ותהנו ממנו גם אם יהיה שונה מהחתול הקודם.

אני אומרת זאת מנסיון של 3 חתולות.
את מיה לקחנו כשלושה חודשים אחרי כרמן המדהימה שהורדמה בגיל 14 כשהגיעה למצב שהיא סבלה מאד, שהדרך היחידה לעזור לה היתה לגאול אותה מיסוריה.
בהתחלה לא יכולתי אפילו לחשוב על חתולה אחרת.
אבל האהבה שלי ליצורים הפרוותיים האלה הובילה אותי להצצה בכל מיני מקומות בנט, רק בשביל לראות, עד שעיני צדו את מיה.
וכאמור, למרות אי הוודאות והחששות, הווטרינר הוא שהחליט בשבילנו.

אחרי כל חתולה, הייתי בטוחה שאני רוצה בדיוק כמו שהיתה, כי לא יתכן אחרת.
ובכל זאת, כל חתולה היא אחרת, שונה, ואפילו שונה מאד מהקודמת, ובכל זאת אנחנו מתאהבים בה ובטוחים שהיא היא הכי שיש, שהיא אפילו יותר מהקודמת.
לגלות לך סוד? יש לנו אפילו יסורי מצפון, כאילו אנחנו בוגדים בקודמת.
אבל אין מה לעשות, זו דרך החיים, ואיך אומרים אצלנו? זה מה יש...

צריך קצת זמן בין חתול לחתול, צריך זמן להתאבל. וגם אז זה קשה.
אבל מי שלא יכול בלי חתול, צריך בסופו של דבר לעשות את הצעד. החתול/ה החדש מממלא את הלב והנשמה, לאט לאט מפסיקים להרגיש אשמה.
ובשום אופן הקודם לא נשכח, החדש לא במקום הקודם. הוא בא במקום עצמו...
אין מה לעשות, זו דרך הטבע. כל מי שנולד, הולך בסוף. גם בני אדם...

אז עם כל הכאב, צריך להמשיך הלאה.

אני מטחלת לך, שתמצאי יצור שימלא אותך ושתהני ממנו.
בהצלחה.

חג שמח.


----------



## עונה חדשה (30/9/12)

נעשה ניתוח שאחרי המוות 
מהרגע שהתחיל ליילל, יללת מצוקה בבית ועד הרגע שהיה בידיהם האמונות של הוטרינרים (נסעתי באדומים כדי להגיע מהר למרפאה) חלפו רק 45 ד' שבמהלכן הוט' הכניסו לו עירוי ומכיון שהיה חשד למשהו בלב אז כנראה משהו שקשור ללב.

גם לוט' לא היו תשובות ברורות לסיבת המוות, הם ממש היו אובדי עצות, והציעו לעשות ניתוח שאחרי המוות
בניתוח התגלה שהלב שלו היה קטן מהרגיל ואי אפשר לדעת אם זה מום מולד או משהו שנגרם עם השנים.

אני עדיין בחיפושים,,,,,,מציצה על חתולים בכל מיני מקומות, ויודעת שהחתול הנכון יגיע בזמן הנכון, סבלנית


----------



## dimitrygo (28/9/12)

שמישהו יסתכל על החתול המעורב היפה ויביא לארץ 
גזע נוסף? היה יכול להיות מצחיק לו לא היה כ"כ עצוב. ממש חסרים בארץ גזעים.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

אני מבין שאתה חובב חתולי רחוב 
וזה בסדר לגמרי. אני מסכים שיש הרבה ושהם צריכים בתים.

אבל לידיעתך יש המון המון גזעים מדהימים של חתולים שאין להם שום ייצוג בארץ.

אם זה חסר? לי זה חסר כן! והאמת היא שהייתי רוצה שלכל אוהב חתולים ישראלי תהיה הזכות לראות ולגדל חתול מכל גזע מדהים שישנו - ולא רק מההיצע שיש בארץ בגזעים כיום, או מהחתולים המעורבים. כי לא הכל אותו דבר בעיני! ממש לא.

כיום יש דומיננטיות גדולה לבריטים וסקוטים בתחרויות בצורה מוגזמת לדעתי. לגזעים אחרים אין כמעט שום נציגות.

בגזע שלי - הפרסי יש מספר מועט מאד של מגדלים טובים וחתולים טובים. לצערי יש המוני גורים "כאילו פרסיים" שמוצעים למכירה שאיכותם ביחס לתקן ובאופן הגידול לבריאות ולאופי הגזע נמוכים מאד. זה עצוב בעיני! ואני חושב שמזה קהל אוהבי החתולים בסופו של דבר סובל. ומקבל מזה רושם מוטעה לחלוטין על גידול גזעי. ההצפה הזו היא באמת איומה! אבל אין לי או למגדלים רציניים דבר או חצי דבר בזה. כל גור שאני מוכר יוצא מסורס/מעוקר.

אני חושב שבעידוד גידול ראוי של חתולים גזעיים יש תרומה אמיתית לקהילת אוהבי החתולים, מי שבאמת מבין בחתולים הוא לרוב גם הראשון להילחם עבור המטרות שאוהבי חתולי הרחוב נלחמים עבורן.

בעיני לקבל השראה מחתול ולהביא גזע חדש לארץ היא בכלל לא מטרה קטנה או לא ראויה... והיא גם בכלל בכלל לא עצובה.

מה שעצוב בעיני זה שמתוך אהבה לחתולי הרחוב (שלכשעצמה היא לגיטימית) שוב ושוב נאטמים אנשים מתוך בורות לחלק שלם ואמיתי מאד מקהילת אוהבי החתולים.

לאהוב חתולים גזעיים ולגדל חתולים גזעיים באופן נכון הוא דבר מעולה! אבל זו רק דעתי.

אלון אליה


----------



## razor1 (28/9/12)

שאלה בנוגע לתחרויות 
זה לא סוג של התעללות, הלם וסטרס מיותר לחתול?
אף פעם לא הייתי בתערוכה כזו, אבל שאני חושב על חתול כחיה טריטוריאלית שנכנסת לסטרס כאשר מוציאים אותה מהטריטוריה שלה
זה נשמע פשוט איום ונורא. וגם עם כל ההמולה של האנשים הזרים מסביב.
יש אנשים שחושבים פעמיים אם לקחת חתול לוטרינר בגלל הסבל שבכך לחתול.
איך כל זה מתיישב על הדעת עם האהבה לחתולים?


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

בשישי לחודש יש תערוכה כזאת 
ואני חושב שהכי טוב זה מראה עיניים.

אני לא חושב שזה הלם וסטרס.... לחתולים שכמובן מורגלים לכך מגיל צעיר ובעלי קווי האישיות המתאימים.

לחתול אסרטיבי שמורגל בגירויים רבים וחיצוניים מגיל צעיר תערוכה היא לא רק לא סטרס אלא אפילו כיף! יש חתולים רבים שמשחקים בתערוכה ומתלטפים.

בוודאי שלחתול שמטבעו רגיש ופחדן יותר ושלא הורגל - זה הלם וסטרס וכמובן לא מומלץ!!

נדרשת רגישות והבנה עמוקה של המגדל לפני שמחליטים להציג חתול.

היו חתולים יפים מאד שבחרתי לא להציג כי זה פשוט לא התאים להם. ויש גם כאלה שחשבתי שמתאים להם ואחרי תערוכה אחת - נשארו בבית כי זה היה באמת יותר מדי בשבילם.

אבל חתולים, בייחוד מגזעים מסויימים, הם ממש לא בהכרח חתולים שצריכים להיות רק במקום אחד ושאי אפשר לחשוף אותם למקומות חדשים ולגירויים. למרבה ההפתעה - במקרה של חתולי בית - הקשר החזק שלהם הוא לבעלים, יותר מאשר לכל אדם אחר. ובעלים נוסך ביטחון יוצר ביטחון גם בחתול.

יש לי עכשיו גור בן 4 חודשים שכל מה שהוא מחפש זה חברה של אנשים, ובתערוכות משחק ומרגיש הכי בבית בעולם.

אלון אליה


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

אגב... סיפור שהיה באמת 
באחת התערוכות עברו ליד הכלוב תערוכה שלי  זוג מבוגר וראו את החתולים שלי ישנים בנחת. הם התלחשו ביניהם והאישה אומרת לבעלה - תראה איך החתולים ישנים בשלווה... בטח כל המגדלים כאן מסממים את החתולים שלהם או משהו.

זה קומם אותי מעט וניגשתי אליה ואמרתי לה, שלא יכולתי שלא לשמוע מה שהיא אומרת ושאני ערב לה שהחתולים בתערוכה אינם מסוממים או כל דבר דומה - בוודאי לא החתולים שלי בכלוב שעליו היא מסתכלת. הסברתי לה שהחתולים שלי פשוט רגילים לגירויים מהסוג הזה.

אלון אליה


----------



## Yukita (28/9/12)

המממ 
ברור שאם מרגילים מגיל צעיר ומתחשבים באופי - מקבלים תוצאות טובות יותר מבחינת התנהגות ומידת רוגע בסביבות של תצוגה. 

עם זאת, בניגוד למה שקורה בעולם הכלבנות הגזעית, בעולם החתולאות הגזעית הבנתי שעל פי רוב מרביעים על פי מראה ולא על פי אופי, ולכן הצפי לאופי מסויים הוא בעל אחוזי סבירות נמוכים הרבה יותר להיות נכון מאשר בכלבים. גם בכלבים יש מקרים בעייתיים מאוד של הרבעה על פי קווי מראה חיצוני, אבל יש יותר התייחסות לאופי עקב הצורך בכלבי עבודה וכו'. 

אני אמנם מבינה את ההגיון שלך כמגדל גזעי שרוצה לראות עוד גזעיים מסוגים שונים בסביבתו, אבל כרגע בישראל ההבנה של "מה זה גזעי", מה נדרש מבית גידול טוב לחתולים ובכלל כל הנושא הם כל כך על הפנים, והמצב של החתולים בכלל בארץ הוא כל כך גרוע, שהייתי בוחרת באופן אישי להפריד את החלומות והרצונות האישיים ולשמור אותם במגירה נפרדת לימים טובים יותר. לדעתי, מי שבאמת אוהב חתולים יפקח את עיניו ויודה שהמצב הקיים אינו מצב שבו צריך לעודד ייבוא של חתולים (ובעצם, גם לא של כלבים, אבל לא אכנס לזה). 

לדעתי, בדיון כמו זה שפתחה פותחת השירשור, ברור לעין שההתעניינות בחתול גזעי היא מסיבות שגויות (היא חושבת שחתול גזעי יתנהג יותר כמו כלב, וכנראה באה מתוך עמדה שחתולים "רגילים" הם לא אוהבים, לא מתפנקים, לא מתלטפים וכו'). בנסיבות כאלה אני לא רואה שום סיבה לעודד קניית חתול גזעי.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (28/9/12)

הגישה שלי היא קצת הפוכה 
אני לא מאמין בחלומות מגירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אני מגשים את החלום שלי כבר 14 שנה בגידול גזעי של חתולים כמו שאני מבין אותו.

אני מסכים שצריך להדגיש מאד את נושא האופי. אני דווקא חושב שבחתולים, בלי להתכוון הדגש הוא גדול יותר על אופי מאשר בכלבים לפעמים.

חתול ללא אופי מתאים לתערוכה ונעים לבני אדם הוא חתול שיאכל אותך ואת השופט ביחד בתערוכה ולכן גם לא יצליח. לא משנה כמה יפה הוא יהיה. חתול בסטרס יכול בקלות להיות מאד מאד מסוכן.

בכל מקרה - הדגש על האופי הוא גם ללא ספק בחירה של המגדל - ואני מאד מאד שם לב לאופי, ואני חושב שגם המגדלים הטובים שאני מכיר שמים על זה דגש.

בינינו - גם לחתולים גזעיים עם אופי לא מוצלח, הרבה יותר קשה למצוא בתים.

אני לא מאמין באפסון חלומות בבויידם לטובת ימים טובים יותר. אני בעד הסברה, חינוך, וביצירת ימים טובים יותר.

אני חושב שבפורום הזה בתחום ההצלה וחתולי הרחוב עושים הרבה הרבה עבודת קודש!! ואני בתחומי ובדרכי משתדל גם לתרום וגם קצת לחנך איך צריך לגדל נכון.

אני מכבד כל גישה, ואני ממש ממש לא חושב שכל אחד צריך להיות מגדל או לייבא גזע. גם מי שלא מסכים עם גישותי מכובד בעיני - כל עוד מוכנים להקשיב גם למשהו קצת אחר.

אלון אליה


----------



## dimitrygo (29/9/12)

כשפעם אחת והיחידה הייתי בתערוכה כזו היו שם 
לא מעט חתולים די עצבניים ומבוהלים. נכון שהחתולים האלה מורגלים יותר לתנאיי תערוכות אבל גם בשבילם זה סטרס לא מבוטל.


----------



## dimitrygo (28/9/12)

חלק שלם ואמיתי מאוד מקהילת אוהבי החתולים? 
אתה מדבר על מגדלים, נכון? אז בעיניי עיוות חתולים לצרכים מסחריים זה לא אהבה לחתולים. פרסיים היו חתולים יפים ובריאים עד שהתחילו לעוות אותם. אותו דבר לגבי סיאמיים. חתולים ללא פרווה, חתולים בעלי רגליים קצרות, הכלאות בין חתולי בית לבין חיות בר, כל זה בעיניי אינה אהבה לחתולים. הוצאת חתולים מביתם בשביל תערוכות ותצוגתם בחלון הראוה אינן בעיניי אהבה לחתולים.

אני מודע היטב לגבי חשיבות הגידול בצורה רצינית ואחראית ואני שמח מאוד שאתה לפחות מסרס/מעקר את הגורים שאתה מוכר. אך לדעתי הרבעת חתולים בזמן שיש כל כך הרבה חתולי רחוב שמתים ומומתים כל שנה זה דבר פסול ולא מוסרי. במיוחד למי שכריז על עצמו כאוהב חתולים. אפילו שהרבעות ביתיות זה כניראה טיפה בים של גורים שנולדים ברחוב כל שנה. אבל זו רק דעתי.

ולא אני לא נגד חתולים גזעים באופן עיקרוני. אני דווקא מאוד אוהב גזעים שנוצרו בטבע כמו חתולים סיביריים, יער נורווגי ומיין קון והייתי שמח מאוד לגדל אחד כזה. אבל בגלל שאני באמת אוהב חתולים אני מעדיף להציל חתול מהרחוב. במיוחד שהם לא פחות יפים וטובים.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

תראה דימיטרי 
כמו שכבר כתבתי אני מכבד דעות אחרות משלי.

אני רק רוצה לומר משהו על מספר נקודות שהם קצת שגויות בעיני

אני חושב ש"עיוות חתולים"  הוא ביטוי אומלל, רגשי ולא נכון. כל מוטציה שנוצרה בחתולים נוצרה באופן טבעי. כולל הפרצוף של החתולים הפרסיים, השיער הארוך וגם הרגליים הקצרות של המנצ'קין. הדבר היחיד שקרה הוא שאנשים אהבו את זה ובחרו לשמר את זה באמצעות של רביה סלקטיבית - הם לא יצרו את זה. נכון שלעתים התגלה ששינוי כזה או אחר בחתול יוצר בעיה בריאותית - ואז מה שעשו המגדלים הטובים הוא הקפידו לעדן את המראה עד הוצאת הבעיה הבריאותית החוצה. הפרסיים של היום (בליינים הטובים) הם בעלי פנים פתוחות יותר ובעיות בריאותיות הוצאו מהגזע. אני חושב שאני לפחות מגדל חתולים בריאים מאד.

כן, חלק מחתולי הבית צריכים להיות רק בבית, אבל יש הקפדה לא קטנה על הבריאות של מה שאנחנו מגדלים. זה ממש ממש לא נושא זניח בעיני ובעיני רוב המגדלים שאני מכיר.

החלק השני של הביטוי "לצרכים מסחריים" גם הוא כל כך משובש! אני באופן אישי מוציא על החתולים שלי בכל שנה פי 1.5 ממה שאני מכניס ממכירת גורים. ברמה שאישתי רותחת עלי שאין לנו גרוש היום לקנות בית משלנו 

אם אלמנט "מסחרי" כלשהו היה מעורב בגידול שלי - הייתי צריך לפרוש מזמן. נכון, יש איזה אשליה של אנשים (בייחוד ששוקלים להתחיל להרבות חתולים) שאפשר להרוויח מזה משהו. אבל למי שבאמת מסתכל על מגדלים לעומק מגלה שזו פשוט לא התמונה האמיתית. תבוא לתערוכה - תגלה הרבה אנשים יחסית עניים... שאוכלים לרוב פחות טוב מהחתולים שלהם 

אני מסכים שהצגת ההישגים הגידוליים שלנו ב"חלון הראווה" של התערוכות הוא עניין שכרוך גם באגו שלנו - אבל הוא גם מאפשר לנו לדעת כמה תוכנית הגידול שלנו קרובה לתקנים כפי ששאר המגדלים קבעו אותם.

וזהו... אני לא חושב שיש עוד לומר בנושא הזה. אבל אני חושב שאני אוהב את החתולים שלי מאד מאד - ואני לא חושב שאני עושה לרעתם או לרעת חתולים אחרים.

להעדיף גזעים טבעיים זה מאד לגיטימי - אבל ההבדל היחיד הוא לא שהטבעיים נוצרו באופן אחר. כאן הסלקציה לבריאות והתאמה נעשו על ידי הטבע, ובמקרה השני הסלקציה נעשית על ידי האדם. היות שהג'ונגל האורבני הוא די ה"טבע" החדש - ייתכן בהחלט שגזעים פופולריים הצליחו באופן מסוים למצוא מקום טוב יותר בנישה החמה של ביתנו.

אלון אליה


----------



## evike (29/9/12)

כל חיי אני נגד תערוכות של חתולים וגם של כלבים 
יכול להיות שפה ושם יש חתולים או כלבים שנראים כנהנים מההמולה שמסביב.
יכול להיות שכן, אבל זה לא משהו שחיוני להוויתם. הם יכולים להסתדר גם בלי תערוכות. עובדה, שרוב הזמן הם לא שם.
ובכלל, מישהו שאל אותם אם הם רוצים בזה?
הרי מעצם היותם חיות ולא בני אדם עם הבנה לנסיבות, הם יכולים פתאום להבהל ממשהו (לא תמיד ניתן למנוע תופעות לא צפויות) ואז הסטרס יכול להיות איתם הרבה זמן.
בכלל, בעיקר בתחרויות והפרסים שבתערוכות, החתול או הכלב יודעים שהם זכו בפרס?!
מי שיודע ונהנה, זה רק הבעלים.
לדעתי, יש הרבה אגו בכל הנושא.

זאת כמובן דעתי, אבל בניגוד לדעות בנושאים אחרים, פה אי אפשר לשנות את דעתי.
שוחחתי פעם על כך עם שני ווטרינרים, והם הסכימו איתי לחלוטין.


----------



## evike (29/9/12)

אני יותר מידי אוהבת חיות, ולא מוכנה לגרום להם 
שום סבל, אפילו מזערי, ואפילו אם זה סבל בספק.
זה לא כורח המציאות.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

התערוכות הן רק עבור הבעלים והמגדלים 
פה אין שום שאלה גם מצידי.

התנגדותך היא דעתך וזה בסדר, אני חושב שהטוב גדול מהרע באיזון הזה. מלבד האגו שלנו זו גם סביבה שבה להרבה מאד ציבור שלא מכיר חתולים יוצא להיחשף לחתולים.

אבל כל אחד ודעתו ואנחנו לא נלך על זה מכות.

אני חושב שמותר לנו להינות מהחתולים שלנו גם באופן הזה, כל עוד כמובן עושים זאת בלי לגרום להם סבל בלתי סביר.

אלון אליה


----------



## evike (29/9/12)

אולי פעם זה לא היה אפשרי, אבל היום בעידן 
האינטרנט וכוח הפירסום בכלל גם בעיתונים וגם במודעות, כל מגדל יכול לפרסם עם תמונות וכמה תכונות עיקריות על הגזע שהוא מטפח.

ככה אפשר לעשות סינון ראשוני, ואח"כ ללכת פיזית ולראות את החיה שמעוניינים בה.
נכון שבתערוכה זה מרוכז וזה יותר קל, אבל מי שאוהב חיות, לא יוותר בגלל קושי קטן. העיקר שלחיות לא יהיה קושי.

קצת אחרי שהחתולה הראשונה שלנו עזבה את העולם וחיפשנו חתולה אחרת, הווטרינר שלח אותנו לפציינטיות שלו שהמליטו, כדי למצוא שם חתולה חדשה.
מצאנו את עצמנו מסתובבים בהרבה בתים, עד שמצאנו את האחת.
לקח זמן, מאמצים ודלק, אבל לבסוף זה השתלם.
למה אי אפשר להסתובב בין מגדלים ולבחור?

כשג'רי, הפרסי הג'ינג'י בן הארבע של הבת שלי מת, הם הלכו לעמותות וחיפשו שם חתולה חדשה.

אחד מסתובב בין בתים, אחד בין עמותות, ואחד בין מגדלים.
כל אחד מוצא בסופו של דבר את החתול/הכלב שמתאים לו.

אני יודעת שלא אשנה את דעתך, וכמובן לכל אחד זכות לדעה משלו. אני רק רוצה להראות שאפשר גם בלי תערוכות.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

למצוא בתים ולפרסם בטח שאפשר 
אבל חשיפת חתולים לציבור הרחב (ולאו דווקא לאימוץ וכו') יותר קשה באמצעים אחרים - עם כל הטכנולוגיה.

מה שבוודאות אי אפשר זה להביא את חתולי תוכנית הגידול שלך למול שופט בינלאומי שישפוט את החתול ביחס לתקני הגזע. מי שמבין בתחום יודע שלא ניתן לשפוט חתול מתמונה וללא מגע פיזי.

השופטים לא יתחילו להסתובב בין בתים של 100 מגדלים שונים לצורך שיפוט.

באופן עקרוני - הייתי מעדיף שהתערוכות ייערכו ללא קהל כדי להלחיץ פחות את החתולים... אבל אין לי בחירה בנושא הזה. הצד החיובי של זה, שאני מקבל אותו, שהחשיפה של החתולים לקהל מעודדת אהבת חתולים

אלון אליה


----------



## dimitrygo (29/9/12)

ברור שאלה מוטציות טבעיות אבל ללא בני אדם סביר 
להניח הן לא היו נשארות אצל חתולים. בני אדם חיזקו אותן לפי רצונם ולא במחשבה מה טוב לחתולים. ולכן אני קורא לזה עיוות. לא יודע לגבי החתולים שלך אבל הרבה חתולים פרסיים סובלים מבעיות בדרכי נשימה. גם מנשך שלהם לא הכי טוב. חתולים סיאמיים מודרניים סובלים מהרבה בעיות בריאות במזן שחתלוים סיאמיים מסורתיים נחשבים למאוד חסונים.

לגבי העיניין המסחרי - גם אם אתה לא מרוויח מזה, אפשר להגיד שבחרת לך תחביב יקר ואתה מממן אותו לפחות חלקית ע"י מכירת הגורים. ושוב אני לא פוסל את זה בפני עצמו אלא רק בנסיבות ובמציאות שאנחנו חיים בהן.

לגבי גזעים טבעיים - בוודאי שיש הבדל כי טבע בחר מה שטוב לחתול ובן אדם בחר מה שטוב לו.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

אם החתול 
בגלל שהוא יפה במיוחד - חי בבית חם ומפונק מאד מאד - זה גם טוב לחתול 

לגבי בעיות הנשימה של פרסיים ובעיות המנשך - אתה צודק - בגידול לא נכון הן קיימות וצריך להקפיד. אני שמח לומר שאצלי יש הקפדה גדולה גם על נושאים אלה וגם על נושא ה PKD - מחלת כליות גנטית שנפוצה בגזע.

אלון אליה


----------



## GeJuFan (29/9/12)

מה שאמרת בעצם תומך 
במה שדמיטרי אמר "לשמר את זה באמצעות של רביה סלקטיבית"
אנשים כן יצרו את זה בכך שהם שימרו את זה.
בכדאי שפגם ישתמר צריך לדאוג לשימורו באופן אקטיבי. אילו לא היו מרבים את החתולים הללו הפגם לא היה משתמר והגזע לא היה נוצר.

ותסלחי לי אבל יש הבדל ענקי בין סלקציה שנעשתה על פני מאות אלפי שנים (לפחות) כחלק מהתהליך הטבעי שנקרא אבולוציה לבין תהליך שקרה בכמה עשרות שנים ע"י בני אדם בכוונה תחילה.

אבל עזוב אני לא אכנס לזה יותר. בעיקר כי הפסקה האחרונה שלך מכעיסה אותי ואין לי עצבים להיכנס לויכוח הזה שוב.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

אני מצטער 
שהפסקה האחרונה שלי הכעיסה אותך, אני לא יודע למה, אבל גם אני לא רוצה להיכנס לוויכוח אם המרכז שלו הוא רגשי.

אני חושב שכולנו מבינים שהדעות שלנו חלוקות סביב נושא מסויים והוא ההגדרה מהו "פגם". אחד יכול לחשוב שמוטציה כגון הקירחות של הספינקס או כל אחת אחרת היא פגם ואחר יכול לחושב שהיא דבר יפיפה ונהדר.

מבחינת המנגנון אין הבדל בין האבולוציה בטבע לאבולוציה הנוצרת מרביה סלקטיבית של האדם. ההבדלים היחידים הם בעצם שניים.

1. שהתהליך ברביה סלקטיבית על ידי האדם הוא מואץ יותר - כי הוא לא אקראי, הוא מכוון
2. שבטבע ההתאמה היא לחיים בטבע לתנאים מסויימים - בעוד במקרה השני ההתאמה היא לצרכיו או אם תרצה רצונותיו של האדם

אני חושב שלגיטימי לנו לרצות דברים בעלי אסתטיקה שמתאימה לנו מבעלי החיים שלנו, אופי שמתאים לנו, כל עוד אנחנו לא מתפשרים על בריאות (ואני אישית ממש לא מתפשר!)

אחרים חושבים שזה דבר פסול להעיז לכוון דברים כאלה בבעלי חיים. 

היות ששורש חילוקי הדעות הוא ממש "אמוני" ומכך גם מאד רגשי - אני לא חושב שלעולם ייתכן שנגיע להסכמה מוחלטת.

אבל במישור הזה אני גם לעולם לא חושב שאצליח להגיע להסכמה מוחלטת עם אנשים בעלי אמונה דתית למשל שהיא שונה מאד משלי. אבל זה לא מונע ממני כמובן מלכבד אותם ואת אמונתם - כל עוד הם לא כופים אותי עליה.

בכל מקרה - אני מצטער שהכעסתי אותך - זו לא היתה כוונתי. אני מאד מכבד את הדעות השונות משלי כאן ובכלל - מקווה שגם יכבדו את שלי.

אלון אליה


----------



## GeJuFan (29/9/12)

אלון.. בוא נסכים 
שנינו שאתה לא אדם מטומטמם, זה ברור לכולנו פה. אין ספק שאתה אדם נבון. ולכן אני בטוחה שאתה מבין מספיק בתיאוריית האבולוציה ובכל הנלווה לה.
שינויים פתאומיים ומהירים הם לא דבר טבעי, האבולוצייה עושה שינויים על פני עשרות ואף מאות אלפי שנים (לפחות) השינוי נעשה בצורה איטית כדאי להקל על הסתגלות החיה והטבע לאותם שינויים.
אני בטוחה שאתה קורא עיתונים ויודע קצת מה קורה כרגע בעולם מבחינה של מינים פולשים והבעיות שהם גורמים.

אותו הדבר תקף גם לגזעיים הלא טבעיים של החתולים.
שינויים מהירים מדי הוכיחו שהם לא טובים לטבע והבעיות הנובעות מהשינויים שעשינו בחתולים בכדאי ליצור את אותם גזעיים כבר הופיעו בצורה של בעיות בריאותיות לאותם חתולים.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

אנחנו לא מסכימים 
אבל אפשר להסכים לא להסכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הטבע לא איטי יותר והוא לא "מאפשר"  הסתגלות, כי הטבע לא "מתכוון" לשום דבר - הוא קיים והוא פועל.

בנוגע לבעיות הבריאות - זה נושא ארוך מאד שהאמת קצרה פה היריעה מלדון בו באמת - אבל על קצה המזלג אגיד שחתולים שחיים בקהילות של חתולי רחוב הם לא בריאים יותר מחתולים שמגודלים נכון בגיוון הגנטי הרצוי. בהרבה מקרים אפילו פחות.

בנוגע לפלישת מינים מבוייתים לנישות ביולוגיות של חיות בר, זה נכון, בעייתי ועצוב - לא בגלל שהוא לא תהליך טבעי (אם תרצי או לא תרצי) אלא בגלל שחיות הבר הנכחדות הן יפיפיות מאד והיינו רוצים להינות מהן, למרות אולי אי התאמתן היום לטבע במצבו הנוכחי.

אני עומד להגיד כאן משהו שאולי ירגיז אותך ממש - אבל קחי נשימה אוקיי... כי בסוף אני חושב שלא תתרגזי. אם תחשבי על זה לעומק, פעולות השימור של כביכול "הטבע" והצלתן של חיות בר נכחדות מפני מינים פולשים - היא למעשה התהליך הלא טבעי!! שאנחנו בני האדם מנסים לכוון... הטבע הבסיסי הוא Survival of the fittest - מה שאומר שאותן חיות נכחדות הן למעשה מתאימות פחות לסביבתן מהמינים הפולשים. הרבה מאד מהגישות האקולוגיות הנפוצות היום (שאני אגב תומך בהן מאד) מבוססות על בסיס אנושי "אמוני" לחלוטין על מה הוא הטבע ומה הוא כביכול "רוצה", ועושה הפרדות מלאכותיות בין האדם לבין הטבע. אבל הטבע הוא בעצם כל מה שקורה - לטוב או לרע. כולל אנחנו בני האדם וכל החרא שאנחנו עושים והשינויים הרדיקליים שאנחנו גורמים לסביבה שלנו.

ועכשיו - אחרי שעצבנתי אותך כהוגן אני מניח - אני ארגיע אותך. אני איתך במאה אחוז!!! עם כל הכבוד לזה שאולי הטבע האמיתי הוא מה שקורה. אני לא רוצה את זה!! אני אוהב אריות ופילים ונמרים ואת כל החיות שנכחדות ממינים פולשים, ואני לא חושב שהם צריכים להיכחד או לחיות רק בגני חיות!
אני גם חושב שאנחנו מבצעים שינויים רדיקליים מדי בסביבה ללא מחשבה שבסופו של דבר יזיקו לנו! ואולי בסופו של דבר יגרמו לכולנו להיעלם ולהיכחד... ואז Game Over.

אני חושב שבהקשר הזה אנחנו צריכים ללא ספק "לעצור את הטבע" - אבל גם להכיר בכך שבעצם מה שאנחנו עושים כדי לשמר את הטבע כפי שהוא היה, הוא למעשה הדבר הלא באמת טבעי (שכן הוא תהליך מכוון שאנחנו יוזמים). אבל אנחנו רוצים את זה כי זה טוב בשבילנו. "טבעי" היא לא הגדרה מוחלטת ל"נכון וטוב" בעיני, כי טבעי הוא מילה נרדפת ל"ללא התערבות אדם" והתערבות אדם לעיתים נדרשת. 

יש עם הגישה הזאת רק בעיה אחת - היא מאד לא "מוכרת את עצמה" טוב. כי איכשהו המנטרה של שימור הטבע חילחלה מאד חזק, ולטעון עכשיו שהתהליכים האלה של שימור הם לא באמת טבעיים יהיה עכשיו דבר מאד בעייתי... במישור השיווקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל חזרה לענייננו. במישור החתולי - חתולי הבית הם אכן מין פולש, שיוצר הרבה בעיות למינים אחרים, אבל זהו חתול הבית שחי בחוץ... או אם תרצי ברחוב ובשדות. לחתולים הגזעיים אין דבר וחצי דבר עם התהליך הזה. הם לכל היותר מטילים את חיתיתם על לטאות וזבובים שנכנסים לנו הביתה. למעשה, בהפוך על הפוך - בגלל שחתול גזעי כנראה לא יסתדר בחוץ היטב וכנראה ימות.... הוא הרבה יותר בריא לטבע (באופן שאת רואה אותו) ממין כמו חתולי הרחוב שבאמת מהווים מין פולש ומתרבים עם חתולי בר וכו'!

אני לא אתייפייף ואגיד שזו הסיבה שאני מגדל חתולים גזעיים. אבל אני זורק לך פה נקודה למחשבה.

אגב, אני אדם מאד מודע לנושא איכות הסביבה, וזה נושא שאני מקדיש לו מחשבה רבה - אבל זה באמת לא לחלוטין קשור.

אבל אני בהחלט חושב שכל חתול שמכניסים הביתה מן החוץ ומאמצים - זה טוב לחתול וטוב לסביבה! על זה לא תמצאי ממני ויכוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם לסכם את הכל, אני חושב שאנחנו צריכים פחות לחשוב במושגים של מה טבעי או לא טבעי, ויותר במושגים של "סביבה" ואיך אנחנו רוצים שהסביבה שלנו תיראה. בסביבה שלי אני רוצה חתולים גזעיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל זה כבר ידוע.

אלון אליה


----------



## dimitrygo (30/9/12)

ברור שמצב בריאותי של חתולים שחיים ברחוב אינו 
מזהיר אבל חתול מעורב שחי בבית ומטופל כראוי בממוצע יותר בריא מחתול גזעי.

לגבי המוטציות שאנחנו מדברים עליהן - ברור שאלה פגמים מבחינת הטבע כי חתולים כאלה לא היו שורדים בטבע. ואני ממש לא בטוח שאפשר להצדיק את הטיפוח של המוטציות האלה ע"י כך שאנשים אוהבים אותן.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (30/9/12)

היי דימיטרי 
אני לא מתכוון להשוואה בין מצב בריאותי של חתול ברחוב בגלל הסביבה שלו - למצב בריאותי של חתול גזעי שהוא בבית!

אני מתכוון למצב בריאותי בהשוואה של שני החתולים באופן גנטי. הטענה שלך שחתול רחוב שחי בבית הוא תמיד בהכרח הרבה יותר בריא מחתול גזעי שגודל נכון היא לא תמיד נכונה.

שתי עובדות לתשומת ליבך:

1. בחתולי רחוב קיימות כל המחלות הגנטיות שיש בכל החתולים. שכן מהמאגר הגנטי הזה לא נופו מחלות החוצה.
2.  כבר נעשו מחקרים שהראו שרמת האינברידינג בקהילות חתולי רחוב סגורה (בגלל הטריטוריאליות) היא לפעמים גבוהה מאד, מה שגורם לפעמים לבעיות בריאות לא קלות.

בחתולים גזעיים שמגודלים מתוך הבנה נכונה של המאגר הגנטי שלהם יש מצד אחד ניפוי החוצה של מחלות גנטיות - מה שלא קורה בחתולי רחוב ומחלות גנטיות נותרות במאגר הגנטי בדרך כלל. ומצד שני אם עבודה נכונה עם המאגר הגנטי אז יש גם שמירה על גיוון מספיק שתורמת לתוחלת החיים.

אני לא אומר שזה תמיד נכון, כי בשביל לדעת איך לעבוד עם המאגר הגנטי וכו' צריך ממש לטרוח ללמוד את זה יותר לעומק, ולצערי זה לא תמיד קורה אצל כל המגדלים. גם המצב השני אצל קהילות רחוב לא תמיד קורה. אבל המסקנה הגורפת שלך שחתול רחוב הוא תמיד בריא יותר מחתול גזעי - היא ממש לא נכונה.

הרבה מאד מהמחשבה הזאת נובע מזה שאנחנו המגדלים בכלל עוסקים בניפוי מחלות החוצה. ואז אתה שומע את זה ומיד נוצר הרושם - ש"גזעיים זה חולה יותר". וזה כמובן משתלב די מוצלח ככלי לניגוח גזעיים באופן כללי... אבל מה לעשות שזה לא תמיד נכון.

לגבי הנושא השני מה הוא עיוות ומה לא נחשב עיוות, ואם זה בסדר שחתול גזעי מיועד לחיות רק בבית ולא ישרוד בחוץ...  אני לא חושב שזה נושא שנגיע בו להסכמה - ברור שאנחנו רואים את זה פשוט אחרת. 

אלון אליה


----------



## dimitrygo (30/9/12)

לא כתבתי "תמיד בהכרח" אלא בממוצע


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (30/9/12)

אני לא בטוח שזה הממוצע... זו יותר התרשמות 
אבל אני אלך איתך בדבר אחד מרכזי שהוא מאד חשוב בעיני.

בשביל לגדל גורים גזעיים טובים (גם בבריאות, גם באופי, וגם במראה) צריך לדעת... וצריך ללמוד, גם הרבה גנטיקה. ולהביא לעולם גורים בריאים זה לא עניין של מה בכך.

אני כמובן בעד שיהיו עוד מגדלים (טובים) של חתולים גזעיים - גם אם הם חדשים לתחביב הזה. אבל הייתי בהחלט רוצה שמי שמחליט לנסות את הנתיב הזה ייקח את זה ברצינות וילמד מה שצריך ללמוד לפני שהוא מתחיל לעסוק בזה.

עם כל חילוקי הדעות בינינו - פה תמצא אותנו מסכימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אלון אליה


----------



## dimitrygo (30/9/12)

לא ברור לי איך הגעת למסקנה שאנחנו מסכימים 
אני כמובן בעד שיהיו כמה שיותר חתולים בריאים אבל אני גם בעד שבכלל לא יהיו מגדלים והרבעות ביתיות מכל סוג.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (30/9/12)

אז לא מסכימים


----------



## evike (1/10/12)

ואגב אלון, אם תכנס לכרטיס שלי 
ולעולם המשתמש, ותזיז  מעט עם העכבר את הפרטים, יתגלה לך הראש של מיה בכל הדרו.
משם תוכל עוד יותר לבחון את הגנים שלה...

התמונה צולמה לאחר טיפול שטיפת אוזניים, מכיוון שהיא הגיעה אלינו מלאה בקרדיות אוזניים.
אז רואים שהפרווה רטובה מעט, אבל זה לא פוגע ביופיה. 

חג שמח.


----------



## razor1 (29/9/12)

עוד נושא בעייתי שמעניין אותי גישתך היא 
העובדה שבעצם "משתמשים" בחתולים כמכונות לייצור גורים.
אין עניין של סבל בלהרביע חתולה מספר רב של פעמים?
עצם העניין שהיא צריכה לעבור את תהליך ההריון שוב ושוב,
ההינתקות הפתאומית מהגורים שלה?
אני מבין שבטבע  אופטימאלי כנראה זה בעצם מה שקורה
(האמת אני לא ממש מודע לקצב ההתרבות של חיות בטבע)
אבל בכל זאת זה לא ממש המציאות.

איך אתה רואה את זה?


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

מכונות לייצור גורים? ניתוק פתאומי מגורים? 
חס וחלילה!!!!!!!!!!!!

איך אני רואה את זה - פשוט מאד.

חתולה בבית הגידול שלי מורבעת פעם בשנה בלבד! (בטבע הן יכולות להיות בהריון גם גב אל גב שלוש פעמים בשנה)

חתולה בבית הגידול שלי מעוקרת בגיל 6 כדי לא להעמיס על גופה!! בעוד בטבע חתולה יכולה להתרבות גם עד יום מותה.

אין ניתוק פתאומי מגורים אצלנו - הגורים נמסרים בגיל 3 חודשים אחרי גמילה מלאה בשלב שהנוכחות שלהם לכל היותר מעיקה על גוף החתולה וכאשר היא אינה קשורה אליהם. 

אני חושב שמקור השאלה הוא בעיקר באי ידיעה איך בתי גידול ששומרים על חוקי הגידול הנדרשים פועלים. בפועל בבית גידול טוב, חתולה חווה מספר מועט יחסית של הריונות, שבהם היא חווה הורות מלאה וטובה - ובשלב מוקדם יחסית מעוקרת ופורשת לחיים של חיית מחמד מפונקת.

יש חוקים מאד מוגדרים למה מותר ומה אסור למגדל לעשות בהתאם לחוקי המועדונים העולמיים. הטובים כמובן עושים מאמצים גדולים לקיים אותם.

אלון אליה


----------



## evike (29/9/12)

הערה לאלון אליה, לא קשור לנושא 
אני חייבת לציין, שלא חשוב מה כותבים לך, מה מעירים לך, גם אם באיזשהו מקום זה משהו נגדך או נגד הפעילות שלך, אתה ממשיך להסביר את עצמך בנועם, ברוגע וללא התלהמות.
אומנם כך זה צריך להיות, אבל בימינו זה ממש לא מובן מאליו.

יש לך גם סבלנות להסביר ולענות באריכות לכל שאלה או פוסט, ולההסביר את עצמך בנעימות למתנגדים לך.

לדעתי, זה גם אומר משהו לגבי דרך הטיפול שלך בחתולים.

יישר כוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## אלון אליה ביגלר (29/9/12)

תודה רבה רבה


----------



## bananadana1 (29/9/12)

!!


----------



## יצורה (30/9/12)




----------



## Waltzing Mathilda (30/9/12)

תודה על התשובה המפורטת! 
גם החתול מוסר לך תודה


----------



## anatfl (30/9/12)

רגדול 
היה לי חתול  מקסים שזכה להגיע רק לגיל 7 חודשים, עד שמת באופן פתאומי, הוא פיתח קוצר נשימה, נסעתי איתו לבית החולים בכפר הירוק תוך 10 דקות אבל לא הצליחו להציל אותו. אחר כך קראתי שיש להם מחלת לב גנטית (קרדיומיופתיה היפרטרופית HCM). 
הוא היה חתול מקסים, הלך אחרי לכל מקום בבית, אם קמתי והוא לא ראה אותי הוא היה קורא, הם לא מייללים אלא מייבבים כמו תינוק. חתול בטוח וחברותי, עדין, לא התנפל על אוכל, יכולתי לאכול לידו, הוא רק ניסה לשחק עם העגבניות שרי. לא שרט או נשך, גם כשהוא שיחק נשך חלש ואז ליקק, לא רצה להכאיב. לא הרס שום דבר, חידד ציפורניים על העמוד, נשאר על הידיים כשגזרתי לו ציפורניים או ניקיתי את האף. כל מה שאומרים על הגזע המדהים הזה נכון.
אני ממליצה לבדוק מחלות גנטיות כדי להימנע משברון לב של לאבד חתול בגיל כל כך צעיר.
אני כל כך מתגעגעת, הנה תמונות כדי שתראה את הקסם.


----------

